# Help with my future Axe FX 2 setup



## edsped (Jan 16, 2013)

In probably a few weeks time I'm gonna be getting an Axe FX 2 along with some studio monitors (either Yamaha HS80Ms or HS50Ms). I'm trying to figure out a good setup for recording/jamming with it through my computer. The monitors are gonna be my main computer speakers as well. I will also be carrying around my Axe FX very frequently as I'll be using it for band practices and gigs in addition to home recording. 

My hypothetical solution to avoid having to switch my monitors back and forth between the Axe and my computer all the time was to run everything through a mixer. Specifically I was planning to get this cheap Behringer (redundant?) Behringer: XENYX 502

The plan is this: run a 1/8" TRS to dual 1/4" TS cable from the speaker output on my computer's sound card to the 2/3 channels of the mixer. Run an XLR to 1/4" TRS cable from Out1 L on the Axe (I plan to record and monitor in mono) to the line input on channel 1 of the mixer. Connect the mixer's outputs to my monitors. 

That way I should be able to control the levels of the computer audio, the Axe FX, and the monitors pretty easily. If I want to just play through my Axe FX or jam along to songs I can just turn it on and go to town. For recording, I'll be leaving all those connections in place for monitoring purposes and also connecting the Axe via USB.

This is where things get a little fuzzy for me. It seems the computer audio is automatically routed through the Axe without a way to change this. I'm not sure if this will kill the sound I'm getting through my computer's channel on the mixer, or if I have to set the Axe as my sound card in Windows first, or what. Ultimately I don't think it matters because I think there should be a workaround regardless of what actually happens. If the computer audio is only routed through the Axe it should also sound through the monitors since the Axe is connected to the mixer. If the computer audio is going through both the Axe and my computer's sound card, I assume I can just turn the computer's channel on the mixer all the way down or simply unplug it from the mixer.

Now, the question: will all of this shit actually work? Will there be any latency issues caused by recording with USB and monitoring through a mixer connected to the Axe rather than having the monitors connected directly to the Axe? Are those even the right kinds of cables I'll need? Also, will I be able to control the Axe with the MFC (connected via ethernet) while the Axe is connected to my computer via USB? I know the Axe sends and receives MIDI through USB as well so I don't know if this would cause some conflict.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2013)

The short of it: DON'T BUY A MIXER
These cheap mixers are pretty bad quality and you do not need one.

What you do need is an audio interface. This will handle the computer audio - which would not be routed through the Axe in the situation you described. You'd be using the Mixer as the soundcard..but like I said, it's redundant really.

Something like a Focusrite USB interface will be a good option. You would set this is the default windows soundcard and your recording software device. Your studio monitors would be connected to it. You can plug in microphones etc - it will have it's own software mixer if you wish to adjust levels of the Axe FX input etc but you can also just do that with the knobs on the front.

You would run the Axe FX in via line level (stereo, if you wish) to line inputs 1 and 2. You would use balanced TRS cables for this, and for connection to the monitors (if the output on the interface is TRS and monitors are TRS. If not, TRS>XLR or XLR>TRS - they are both stereo balanced connections). You will be able to set the interface to have perfectly low latency.

You can also hook up the interfaces MIDI out to the Axe FX.
You would not use the Axe FX via USB as that would make it your audio interface - defeating the purpose of the mixer/Focusrite interface


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2013)

Would something like this be okay?

Scarlett 2i2 | Focusrite

I also want to record wet and dry signals (both mono) from the Axe for reamping. Is it possible to record a dry signal when using an interface? I'm guessing it is but I don't know for sure. And if so, will I be hearing the dry signal mixed with the wet through the monitors? I know I WILL have to use the Axe via USB for reamping.

I thought about just getting an interface but it seems even more unnecessary than a mixer for me in that it's more expensive and I won't be able to utilize all the functionality the Axe's USB connection provides. Plus the signal will be Axe > interface > computer instead of just Axe > computer, but I'm not sure if that makes any difference since you said it'd have perfectly low latency. You said the computer audio would not be routed through the Axe, but that's only when I don't have it connected via USB right? I know using it with USB will make it my audio interface, but that shouldn't cause any problems with a mixer setup I don't think. The main thing I was worried about was latency problems caused from the USB connection coming directly from the Axe while the monitors aren't. 

I'd actually rather get something like this than the Behringer since I won't need anything more than level controls

Rolls MX28 Mini Mix VI Stereo Mixer at AMS

but if it will really be as bad as you say then I probably shouldn't. And really, I don't even know realistically how often I would reamp stuff, which is the main thing stopping me from just using an interface.


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2013)

Fuck it, I don't see myself reamping too much and if I really want to I can just plug the monitors into the Axe temporarily. I should still be able to download patches and use Axe Edit while using the interface to record/monitor and those are the main things I want USB for. If that interface definitely won't introduce any noticeable latency then I'll go with that. Thanks for the help man.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd still get an audio interface. If you want to record great bass tracks reamping is pretty much a must. Further, sometimes the USB route can become a problem with the Axe-fx and I think it's good to have a few options if something doesn't fit your need.

Definitely stay away from cheap mixers. It's not worth it. Ever.

Oh, and Axe Edit isn't working yet. Even though they say they're working on it, there is no known release date for the software as it is buggy as all hell. I wouldn't count on being able to use it for a long time. And the cynical part of me says it will never work quite right, although I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Watty (Jan 16, 2013)

I went with an Apogee one. 

Axe FX > Apogee One > computer via USB and Monitors via 1/8"

Granted it's an ultra, so having the UsB connection built in might change things. Basically I just fire up GarageBand and monitor a blank track when I want to play. I can individually control guitar and computer volume this way...


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2013)

Mixer is definitely a no go, then. Yeah I saw that Axe Edit isn't up yet but I figured it wouldn't be much longer until it was. I didn't know it was apparently buggy, though. 

With that Scarlet 2i2 I should be able to turn on the direct monitoring so I can get the Axe audio straight through that into the monitors and then just set it as my soundcard in Windows so I can get my computer audio through it too. That way I can take software monitoring out of the equation altogether which is one of my goals. I can adjust the monitor volume with the monitor knob and just use the physical knobs on the Axe to balance its output with my computer audio. Hopefully all that should work as intended.

Does anyone have any experience with that particular interface? It looks good and seems to get good reviews but more input never hurts.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jan 16, 2013)

It seems that some folks have had problems balancing the mix vs axe volumes when direct monitoring - to an extent they usually end up going with a different setup for monitoring.

For what it's worth, I have a Focusrite Saffire Pro 14, use software monitoring, and have absolutely no problems whatsoever using my Axe-fx II as an audio in and my Saffire as an audio out. Granted, I'm running a mac so I don't know how it works for PC. From my recollection it has something to do with setting up ASIO drivers or some such thing.

I even use a combo of USB and analog routing to do reamping and haven't run into any serious problems.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2013)

That seems overly complicated, I mean, all you need is to unplug two XLRs each time you move it. I don't see the point in having a separate interface so you can unplug just one cable instead of two....not including the power cord.


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> It seems that some folks have had problems balancing the mix vs axe volumes when direct monitoring - to an extent they usually end up going with a different setup for monitoring.
> 
> For what it's worth, I have a Focusrite Saffire Pro 14, use software monitoring, and have absolutely no problems whatsoever using my Axe-fx II as an audio in and my Saffire as an audio out. Granted, I'm running a mac so I don't know how it works for PC. From my recollection it has something to do with setting up ASIO drivers or some such thing.
> 
> I even use a combo of USB and analog routing to do reamping and haven't run into any serious problems.


Yeah, I just did some research on the 2i2 and saw the complaints about clipping the input. 



Andromalia said:


> That seems overly complicated, I mean, all you need is to unplug two XLRs each time you move it. I don't see the point in having a separate interface so you can unplug just one cable instead of two....not including the power cord.


It's more complicated than that. My monitors will also be my PC speakers. I don't want to have to unplug them from my Axe and plug them into the back of my PC every time I turn the Axe off and vice versa. 

This IS way more complicated than it should be, though. I don't want to spend $200 on an interface that I really have no use for just so I can get around excessive cable switching. The mixer seemed like an easy solution but apparently they're shit. The 2i2 seemed like another easy, yet more costly and in some ways more versatile solution, but apparently guitar signals (and line signals from the Axe) clip its inputs way too easily. 

I think I'm just gonna try the Rolls mixer, but I might suck it up and get a Saffire Pro 14, I'm not sure yet. I have plenty of time to think about it and if I do end up getting the mixer and it's shit then I can just send it back, no big deal.

Speculum, are you recording your Axe through the Saffire or through the Axe's USB?


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jan 16, 2013)

edsped said:


> It's more complicated than that. My monitors will also be my PC speakers. I don't want to have to unplug them from my Axe and plug them into the back of my PC every time I turn the Axe off and vice versa...
> 
> Speculum, are you recording your Axe through the Saffire or through the Axe's USB?



I am recording my Axe-fx II in through USB, but my Saffire is my audio out. Part of the reason I went with an interface is that I have an old-school Kurzweil that I'm using for MIDI control, and I need a MIDI in for that particular unit. I also needed something for recording vocals and acoustic guitar through my ISA One. Further, I send audio out through my Saffire Pro 14 into the rear input of my Axe-fx via 1/4" cable and back in through the Axe-fx II USB for reamping bass stuff. I also do this to use the Axe-fx II as an outboard effects processor (sending mono or stereo signals out at line level and through effects on the Axe works really well).

It is my opinion that using the Axe-fx II as an interface can work in some, but not all situations. It's just not flexible enough for me and many other people who use it. You can't reamp and listen to your mix at the same time. There are mixing level issues, and if you should ever have need to work at anything other than 48 kHz, you simply cannot. The headphone jack on the Axe-fx II sounds atrocious in my opinion (as well as many others) and there'd be no way I would use it. There are also some people who seem to be still having troubles with popping and clicking with the Axe-fx II running pure USB. I've even considered tracking with Spdif as I occasionally do get these issues, but it's usually cleaned up easily by resetting the sample rate back to 32 in Logic.

Ultimately, it's going to be your decision on how your workflow is going to be established, what you want to currently do with your studio, and how you expect your needs to grow over time. I think that unless you are going to be using your Axe-fx II solely for tracking wet guitars, you should probably consider a quality interface for your studio so that you can grow with your needs. I know that when it is possible for me to do so, I'm going to end up getting a fire face and probably switch over to full analog. The saffire 14 on all analog can get a bit noisy. It's a tough call. Good luck dude!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2013)

^ This is definitely how I would use it. I hate the idea of reamping via USB and it's not versatile enough as an interface - would rather treat it is an ordinary outboard unit.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jan 16, 2013)

It's one of the few things that I fault FAS for. Their marketing made it seem like the USB system was a cure for all problems. But it wasn't until they sold units that people figured out the limitations to the system, and by that point a bunch of people had already invested into it. They really shouldn't even be telling people it's possible, because even though it technically is, it's not a very good option as an interface. There's way more problems than they're willing to admit, and for most people it doesn't work out in any sense of the word.

That, and the whole Axe Edit debacle. I'm really competent with the front panel, and so it's not a lot of skin off my teeth, but they really need to bear down on it and finish the software already. It is a bit ridiculous to have a $2,400 piece of equipment as complex as it is and no software editor for it.


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2013)

My original intent actually was to just record wet guitar tracks and maybe bass tracks eventually if I ever pick up a bass. Then I saw I could use it for reamping and thought "huh that might be neat," but realistically I doubt I'll ever use it much. The tone matching, however, I'll probably be using a lot, at least when I first get the unit. 

So anyway after doing more research and thinking more about my options I think I've decided to go with a Saffire 6 USB and just send the Axe output through that. It's supposed to play nicely with the Axe Fx and I'll be able to get one for about $150ish so not too much more than that Scarlett 2i2. I can plug my monitors into that, set it as my soundcard, use it to monitor the Axe Fx, use it to control the level of my monitors, AND I can use the playback/input mix knob to find a good balance between computer audio and Axe audio or just kill one altogether which is exactly what I was looking for (assuming it works like that). That should simplify everything and make it so that I'll only need to plug one cable into the Axe to monitor and record, plus I'll be able to use it for vocals and keyboards (line out because I'm lazy). I'm not exactly sure what will be the best way to set everything up for tone matching but I'm sure I'll figure something out. 

Thanks a lot for your help guys and please tell me if any part of my plan sounds wrong.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 17, 2013)

There is way too much text in this thread for me to read through all of it but, incase it was not said before, you can do some re-amping with just the axefx2. I do it all the time. Don't need a reamping box or whatever.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah you wont need a reamp box as its designed as a studio outboard unit and can take line in signals no problem.
You'll also be able to record DI's from it no issue because you can set the DI to go to one output before your amp block and such


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jan 17, 2013)

One other weird thing about the reamping though - and it may just be certain interfaces - my dry signal always needs a little boosting when going from my output 3 on the Saffire PRO 14 to the rear left input of my Axe-fx II. I just put an EQ plugin on the out channel and raise the gain like 4 or 5 db so that it tickles the red. It has something to do with the fact that you can't set the input to just left. It's either stereo or R copy to L or something, wich sums and balances the signals. It's not a problem though. There's no tonal differences in reamped vs straight recorded tracks.


----------



## edsped (Jan 17, 2013)

Larcher said:


> There is way too much text in this thread for me to read through all of it but, incase it was not said before, you can do some re-amping with just the axefx2. I do it all the time. Don't need a reamping box or whatever.


Yeah, I know I can reamp with just the Axe.


----------



## greglecompte (Jan 18, 2013)

you could go with a samson s control thats what i'm currently using i have my tv my comp audio, and pro tools outputs all routed to the same speakers and you can select which one or ones you want as well as it has talkback and dim and mute


----------



## emanjo (May 21, 2013)

Speculum Speculorum said:


> It's one of the few things that I fault FAS for. Their marketing made it seem like the USB system was a cure for all problems. But it wasn't until they sold units that people figured out the limitations to the system, and by that point a bunch of people had already invested into it. They really shouldn't even be telling people it's possible, because even though it technically is, it's not a very good option as an interface. There's way more problems than they're willing to admit, and for most people it doesn't work out in any sense of the word.
> 
> That, and the whole Axe Edit debacle. I'm really competent with the front panel, and so it's not a lot of skin off my teeth, but they really need to bear down on it and finish the software already. It is a bit ridiculous to have a $2,400 piece of equipment as complex as it is and no software editor for it.


your damn right
i am a new owner of this expensive ship and just had trouble with this topic the last days. and it is a shame. even if FAS has a good support so.

so, you also avoid using the USB method?
and if so. do you alwas use the balanced outs from the axe to your interface or is there no big difference to the 1/4"?
What interface would you recommend for PC. At the time i use cubase. But want to take a look for a newest studio one software.

I appreciate any answers very much. And be sure i read much. today its anough (nearly 5 hours)
so, 
kind regards
jonas


----------

